# Martin Luther King was not the only black leader



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.

And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.

*Dream to a Nightmare" MLK full interview with Sander Vancour
*
.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2017)

Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 28, 2017)

MLK Jr was a very imperfect man, like all of us, who was willing and did give his life for the good, unlike most of us.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

MarcATL said:


> Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.



No, not really.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> MLK Jr was a very imperfect man, like all of us, who was willing and did give his life for the good, unlike most of us.



While I agree, he was murdered for expressing his belief in racial equality for black people. Thee was none of this colorblind stuff some want to make up about him.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

I was mist


MarcATL said:


> Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.



I was mistaken about what you said and meant. I apologize.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

They are always tryna shit on King. The FBI just realized documents saying that he liked to have wild orgies.

So we are expected to believe that MLK was having wild sex orgies that no one knew about until now ?

Really ?

Someone would have spilled that tea years ago to discredit him and put the brakes on the civil rights movement.

And this report is coming from the FBI ? The FBI who wrote an anonymous letter to him, encouraging him to kill himself ?

This report coming from the FBI whose leader at the time MLK was alive (J Edgar Hoover) was a well known cross dressing gay man who hated blacks and whose lover was one of his top FBI Agents ?

Not to mention that JFK was the whore of whores. His dick chronicles have long been spilled. He had orgies in the White House all the time with Frank Sinatra and Marilyn Monroe. Orgies that personnel had to cover for.

Are they gonna release those files ? And tell us who killed him, while you're at it.

The people behind this release are probably just mad that their conservative heroes statues are rightfully being removed all over the USA.

And even if this report is true.

Who gives a fk ?

He could've slung the pipe nightly to multiple randoms for all I care. That has nothing to do with his impact on civil rights. MLK’s transgressions were against his family, not entire races of people but you know you'll swear somehow it’s the same. I'm sure Trump's cabinet is filled with pedos and sickos.

*The man's legacy speaks for itself*.

I still respect and admire the sacrifices he made to help pave the way for civil rights. All the rest is much ado about nothing.

But I’m surprised this new info is being leaked considering that Martin is basically the white folks pick over Malcolm X.


----------



## Taz (Nov 29, 2017)

MLK was a bible-thumping blowhard who talked for so long that eventually a few cool catchphrases came out of his mouth. He also enjoyed beating up white women.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> They are always tryna shit on King. The FBI just realized documents saying that he liked to have wild orgies.
> 
> So we are expected to believe that MLK was having wild sex orgies that no one knew about until now ?
> 
> ...


having meaningless sex doesnt make him discredited. 
BTW, have a lovely day, you racist savage.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> having meaningless sex doesnt make him discredited.
> BTW, have a lovely day, you racist savage.


White people identities rest on the idea of racism as about good or bad people and if they're good people they can’t be racist.

White fragility is rooted in this good/bad binary.

So when me or IM2 calls someone out for racism, you think to yourself, “What he just said was that white people are bad people and that's intolerable to me.”

This is a deep challenge to the core of white identity as good, moral people.

The answers for your non-valid points surround you. You are literally in the Land Of Answers, but somehow you choose not to see them. You call the truth racist savagery.

P.S
Lemme know when you’re going to get in likes of Taz,  bgrouse, SobieskiSavedEurope, abu afak or dfens faces and hold them accountable for their racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > having meaningless sex doesnt make him discredited.
> ...



When are you going to hold yourself accountable for your racism?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > having meaningless sex doesnt make him discredited.
> ...


lol
i call you a racist savage because you think people should be murdered for simply the color of their skin.
But nice post of complete bullshit


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2017)

Of course MLK was not the only black leader

Can't forget The Great Obama


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> lol
> i call you a racist savage because you think people should be murdered for simply the color of their skin.
> But nice post of complete bullshit


Nice try. That's not what I said. If you come at someone with with hate, then I'm not gonna come at you with peace.

In reference to South Africa, yes I believe that no white person is African and I believe that what they did there was an act war. If I come into your home and try and put u under my heel, then I can't complain at the tactics you use to get you out of my home.

The same way if a mass group of black people were to go into (_I dunno)_ say SobieskiSavedEurope country, Poland with the intention of dominating the Polish and running Poland. Now how do you think they'd react to that threat ? They'd open the gates of hell on them and that would be right.

Black people are race of people who have done nothing to whites. Nothing at Asians. Nothing to anyone really. White people should be thankful black people even speak to them.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


Dude, you are so full of shit LOL


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

All off topic posts have been reported to the moderator. I'm tired of you whites doing this in every thread where a person tries to have positive discussions about blacks, or to give blacks credit for any accomplishment. I will be requesting all trolls be banished from this thread. I'm not going to argue with you. Your time is up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Of course MLK was not the only black leader
> 
> Can't forget The Great Obama


who?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> All off topic posts have been reported to the moderator. I'm tired of you whites doing this in every thread where a person tries to have positive discussions about blacks, or to give blacks credit for any accomplishment. I will be requesting all trolls be banished from this thread. I'm not going to argue with you. Your time is up.


You reported my post and it even defended MLK.
You just didnt like me calling out your racist murder supporting ilk.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...




It wouldn't bother me if black people never spoke to me again.

I don't measure my self worth by who speaks to me or what people say about me.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > All off topic posts have been reported to the moderator. I'm tired of you whites doing this in every thread where a person tries to have positive discussions about blacks, or to give blacks credit for any accomplishment. I will be requesting all trolls be banished from this thread. I'm not going to argue with you. Your time is up.
> ...



Learn to stay on topic.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> You reported my post and it even defended MLK.
> You just didnt like me calling out your racist murder supporting ilk.


My point is the likes of Taz, bgrouse, SobieskiSavedEurope, abu afak or dfens have said vile shit about black people.

You want to help racism ? Well here's what you have to do and it's hard.

*1) Admit it*: 

Admit that you are racist and admit that it's the truth and the people who benefit from that society are white people like you.

*2) Humility*

There has to be humility on the part of white people. They have a lot to answer for. Racism won’t go away as long as they are too afraid to just sit down, be honest, and look at why it’s still a problem and actually help find a solution.

No I don’t mean find a solution as in tell black people what to think or think that being nice to a black waitress gets you a medal. I mean genuinely sitting down, looking at themselves and realizing that there’s a whole world out there beyond themselves and their culture and they don’t have the right to pretend the entire universe was reserved for only them. 

Humility. 

As long as you and other whites just view the situation as a case of angry black people instead of viewing things from a perspective that does not favour the privilege you (deep in side) are too scared to lose, you won’t have that “Kumbaya” you keep asking for.

*3) Educate yourself* 

Read up on racism on your own, in books and on the Internet. 

*4) Broaden your experience*: 

But only after the first three steps. Go alone to events and places where most people are not white – not as a tourist but to break out of your limited white-bread world. 

*5) Take action*

When someone says something racist, point it out, even if it is your friend or your mother. Coming from you as a white person it will have a much bigger effect . 

Now are you prepared to do all that ?

Because if you're not then why are you sending me personal messages ?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > You reported my post and it even defended MLK.
> ...


IM2 better report this retarded shit for being off topic


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



There is nothing retarded about this post and everything he saying is what King stood for. So it is on topic exactly.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You are such a fucking joke lol
My post you reported was actually ABOUT MLK and this was about somethign else.
You are a liar, inconsistent AND a racist. But at least you dont support murder like Paul. At least from what i have seen.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> It wouldn't bother me if black people never spoke to me again.
> I don't measure my self worth by who speaks to me or what people say about me.


Whites whole self worth is measured against black people.

If there were no black people around, white people would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime. No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted. No one to blame but themselves when your lives turned out to be less than you’d expected.

You need black people (especially in a inferior role) as a way to build yourselves up and provide a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.

I watched a programme a few years back were they asked white and black people what they like about being black or white

For black people the answers always have to do with the pride they feel, coming from families who have struggled against the odds, fought injustice, persevered, and maintained dignity in the face of great obstacles.

In other words, to be black has internal meaning

But for whites ? If they can come up with anything, it was something about how nice it is not to have to worry about being racially profiled by police, or how nice it is not to be presumed less competent by employers, or discriminated against when applying for a job, or looking for a home.

So for you white people, your self-definition is wrapped up entirely in terms of what and who u aren’t. What it means to be white is merely to not be black.


.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 29, 2017)

MLK Jr was a great, great leader, with many imperfections.  He was not the only great black leader, but he was the most important of the fifties and sixties.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > It wouldn't bother me if black people never spoke to me again.
> ...




Who produced that program?  Spike Lee?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> You are such a fucking joke lol
> My post you reported was actually ABOUT MLK and this was about somethign else.
> You are a liar, inconsistent AND a racist. But at least you dont support murder like Paul. At least from what i have seen.


Where have I supported the murder of white people ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> 
> And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.
> 
> ...



Sounds fine to me. That's the diff between MLK and the radicalized brainwashed self-appointed spokepeople that come on this forum and say similar things. But WITHOUT the confrontational racist tone and deflecting to a mountain of "proof" for the equality or superiority of their race. If you INSIST on being a cloned group rather than individuals -- I suggest you find a dozen more like MLK and let THEM speak for "your people"...


----------



## Meathead (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> 
> And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.
> 
> ...


We all know about Sharpton.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MLK Jr was a very imperfect man, like all of us, who was willing and did give his life for the good, unlike most of us.
> ...



What? You think the phrase "color blind society" is embarrassing and makes him a sell-out?  How do get a colorblind society without adequate integration? He wasn't anti-assimilation. That's what you must be insecure about.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> White people identities rest on the idea of racism as about good or bad people and if they're good people they can’t be racist.
> 
> White fragility is rooted in this good/bad binary.



There's another one of those "YOU PEOPLE" statements that just kill dialogues. MOST white people dont identify "as a group".. Hard as you try to make it SEEM that for your convenience, it just doesn't happen. We have no particular affinity to a WHITE group identity.  EXCEPT that makes it easier to identify the REAL RACISTS in our group who DO cherish a white identity.  Pretty smart plan huh?  

*Because on the white side, only RACISTS give a rat about a racial group identity...*

I can understand why it's simpler for you to rant on about white people in general because radical blacks are ALL ABOUT group identity. But the majority and folks like me make decisions on Good/Bad people based on INDIVIDUAL experiences and FAMILIARITY of association.  

Familiarity of association is the VACCINE for racism. And as long as one side chooses to shelter as a segregated group and not take ADVANTAGE of Civil Rightts progress, you're gonna have racists on BOTH SIDES making stereotypes about GROUP behavior that are not true and are the very basis for racism..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > You reported my post and it even defended MLK.
> ...



You've touted before of Black racist opinions not harming anyone, you're not going to do a 180 and spin on that, now are you?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> ...



Look flacateen you whites are the ones with the confrontational attitude. You expect to be confrontational and everyone else must kiss your ass. Kings approach was confrontational. He got stabbed. He got beaten. He was put in jail. He ad his family was under constant treat of death and then he was murdered. What I suggest to you is that you shut up and stop trying to preach that lie of individualism because that's not what you really want. And I also suggest that you learn to listen to us, because at least we are  nice enough to try telling you how blacks feel. Because you shut us up, then you get the blacks who are tired of talking and you get fucked up.

You pricks don't get to tell us how stupid we all are and how the white man saved us or how grateful we should be to whitey for our existence and expect that you aren't going to get some blacks who show you how your history is wrong, hw blacks have actually did things that whites knew nothing about or how blacks helped whitey get out of the dark ages, And if you think\ you get to do that, you are in need of a lobotomy.

You get to be an ignorant ass because you are a mod and no one will punish you . But you need help because you are a fucked up human being. You know nothing about King, and you don't get to tell us blacks who we need for leaders or how we will talk to you about your racism.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > White people identities rest on the idea of racism as about good or bad people and if they're good people they can’t be racist.
> ...



White people do identify themselves as a group. Who in the hell do you think you are talking to? We see all of these threads by whites signifying group superiority you don't say anything about. In fact you aS an INDIVIDUAL have gone along with many  of the same beliefs.

Time for the lies to end. INDIVIIDUALS like you want everyone else to suffer from the same psychosis and amnesia you suffer from. Essen is right in what he says and he was spot on when he mentioned white fragility. You are an INDIVIDUAL with white fragility. You were too scared to read a paper on the failings of  your belief which was based on sound science and countless research and studies done by  scholars in various forms of behavior. What you keep repeating is a load of crap. And that's just the truth no matter what you say. You wouldn't know a radical black if one walked up to you wearing a sign saying I am a radical black. You are here trying tp pull this I only see individual bullshit because we are here and we are holding white INDIVIDUALS accountable.. So instead of listening you want to try discrediting everything we say because in your bird brain you want to associate what we say with lumping all whites together to give yourself an excuse when we are talking about whites as INDIVIDUALS.  Because whites as INDIVIDUALS did these things. You as an INDIVIDUAL are full of crap.

Because I have not seen your punk ass one time enter into one of those white peoples racist threads preaching about seeing people as individuals. You are full of crap flacaltenn it's just that simple.

.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> ...



Do you really?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Essen has spoken no black racist opinion.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh, hey, another hate whitey thread. Color me shocked.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Oh, hey, another hate whitey thread. Color me shocked.



Where is the hate whitey in this thread?

It's not here. But we sure see the usual trolling by whites.

Like your post.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Look flacateen you whites are the ones with the confrontational attitude. You expect to be confrontational and everyone else must kiss your ass. Kings approach was confrontational. He got stabbed. He got beaten. He was put in jail. He ad his family was under constant treat of death and then he was murdered.



Very brave man. That's why there's a National Holiday and memorials for him. But STILL -- what he was saying is NOT as confrontational as telling EVERY WHITE PERSON they need to admit to being racists and have humility. At the time -- it was confrontational to some. They got over it. NOW -- he's the beacon of guidance for racial reconciliation.  Which is why you tried to paint him as some kind separatist or radicalized race warrior.



IM2 said:


> What I suggest to you is that you shut up and stop trying to preach that lie of individualism because that's not what you really want. And I also suggest that you learn to listen to us, because at least we are nice enough to try telling you how blacks feel. Because you shut us up, then you get the blacks who are tired of talking and you get fucked up.



You can't tell me what I want. Lets get that straight. I believe that GROUP identities lead to conflict. That individual experiences and dialogues are the ANTIDOTE to racism. And I just told you a white secret. That it's EASY for us to FIND white racists in OUR midst. They are the animals talking about a white group identities.

I don't mind listening to how you FEEL about whites. But by doing so --- you are using the same underlying tool as white racists with the stereotyping and bigotry. Whites (other than our racist contingient) DON'T FUCKING HAVE a white group identity.  We are diverse in every way and only OUR racists are telling us how to think about our race. We fight so much INTERNALLY --- religion, politics, origin, class, sex --- that none of us NEEDS OR WANTS "a racial group identity". 

And you ducked my questions in the last thread regarding this including  --->

*Do YOU have a responsibility to DEFEND every member of your racial group?  and 
Who SPEAKS for your group? *

Can't have dialogues that are NON-confrontational between large groups with everyone speaking for everyone else. Or re-interpreting the MLK message to fit THEIR confrontation style with racist overtones.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You pricks don't get to tell us how stupid we all are and how the white man saved us or how grateful we should be to whitey for our existence and expect that you aren't going to get some blacks who show you how your history is wrong, hw blacks have actually did things that whites knew nothing about or how blacks helped whitey get out of the dark ages, And if you think\ you get to do that, you are in need of a lobotomy.



There it is -- the inherent RACISM of a GROUP identity political person. "YOU PRICKS" pretty much ends the discussion  and confirms your racism..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> *4) Broaden your experience*:
> 
> But only after the first three steps. Go alone to events and places where most people are not white – not as a tourist but to break out of your limited white-bread world.
> 
> ...



Good advice for the both of you..   All those folks of yours trapped in those abusive blue urban centers OUGHT to get out of town. *Did ya hear you're free to do that?* Or is the "black group identity" preventing you from fleeing and living closer to assimilation? For me -- it's already checked off. Got the certificates to PROVE that. Did Head Start in the late 70s, did various work as GED tutor, support a LOT of local shelters. 

Your group should ALSO find the racists in your midst. Don't think you know any?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You are here trying tp pull this I only see individual bullshit because we are here and we are holding white INDIVIDUALS accountable.. So instead of listening you want to try discrediting everything we say because in your bird brain you want to associate what we say with lumping all whites together to give yourself an excuse when we are talking about whites as INDIVIDUALS.



WHOOOAH there. Hold up.. There's a difference between racial group identity and racial heritage. Your free to engage me on the PAST injustices when the abuses were rampant and obvious. It's TRUE history (at least the stuff that isn't just imagined) . Not only isn't there a white identity outside of white racists, but most of the white group largely UNDERSTAND the faults of history and heritage.   But after awhile, you got to come up to where we are today. And by MY assessment -- it shouldn't be 2 large indivisible groups throwing slurs and stereotypes at each other forever. 

A white person talking about white identity and pride issues is a racist. 

What is black person talking about black identity and pride issues? 

We need to solve that issue.. Not EVERYONE in either group subscribe to that racist meme.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



He compares Whites to a vicious Tiger.

Not exactly,a non-Racist opinion.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You say blacks are genetically dumber than whites so shut the hell up.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Martin Luther King Jr., 1964 Speech - The Negro Revolution Why*

Also called the Summer of our  Discontent


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.'s 1962 Speech in NYC*


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> They are always tryna shit on King. The FBI just realized documents saying that he liked to have wild orgies.
> 
> So we are expected to believe that MLK was having wild sex orgies that no one knew about until now ?
> 
> ...



The lies about Dr. King have been going on for 20+ years, started with J. Edgar. Trash.


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Of course MLK was not the only black leader
> 
> Can't forget The Great Obama



Medger Evers, Andrew Young, Ida Well-Barnett (sp), Dorothy Heigt, DuBois, Trotter, *Gloria Richardson* ( a Cambridge woman), A. Phillip Randolph, the list could go on to hundreds of pages.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are here trying tp pull this I only see individual bullshit because we are here and we are holding white INDIVIDUALS accountable.. So instead of listening you want to try discrediting everything we say because in your bird brain you want to associate what we say with lumping all whites together to give yourself an excuse when we are talking about whites as INDIVIDUALS.
> ...



Herein lies your major malfunction. Things have not been the same for blacks and whites here in America. Whites knew their history. Whites denied us ours. So when we talk about our pride and heritage we are trying to teach each other what was lost or stolen because of slavery. Whites talk of heritage and history to continue teaching how they are superior.

So until you quit trying to make 2 completely different experiences exactly the same, you will post this stupid type of false equivalence.

You've got nothing from any black person here that was imagined. Until you  understand that you post stupidity. You have accepted all of history from a Eurocentric point of view without questioning. But let one Africa scholar says something you are full of question and doubt of it's authenticity. Yet there are two sides to this story. And the only black side is not that according to whites how blacks sold each other into slavery. Your willful ignorance of the history of the world allows you to actually believe that a people sat on a continent doing nothing, knowing nothing from the beginning of time until whites  got there in 1500 AD. And you actually think that is legitimate fact.

Now think about how stupid that really sounds.

The abuses continue today. They are just as rampant as they ever were. It is apparent whites do not know the faults of history and heritage when you can sit on your duff arguing about the evil of President Mugabe and how he ruined a nation. There is only one issue that needs to be solved, whites need to shut up and listen instead of trying to turn everything around to hold themselves blameless.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course MLK was not the only black leader
> ...



If that's what it takes, then this thread will be 100 pages unless we get closed down by a moderator who will find an excuse to do so.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

*I Have Been to the Mountaintop Full Speech  *


Whites like those here seem to forget this speech. A legendary speech. Far greater than the "I have a Dream" speech.


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Rosa Parks, Tubman, Zora Hurston, Maya Angelou, Shirley Chisholm*, Mary Bethune, Alvin Ailey, *James Baldwin, *Jesse Jackson,  Duke Ellington, Ella Fitzgerald, *Barbara Jordan**, *Colin Powell, Condi Rice, Richard Wright, Dr.  Charles Drew, Malcolm X, Aretha Franklin, Thurgood Marshall, Henrietta Lacks, Sojourner Truth, Jackie Robinson, and more after I think of those leaders listed. 

*Chisholm, as a child she gave me my first thought a woman could be President 
**Jordan "My faith in the Constitution is whole, it is complete, it is total" (Still sends a shiver up my spine.)


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Look flacateen you whites are the ones with the confrontational attitude. You expect to be confrontational and everyone else must kiss your ass. Kings approach was confrontational. He got stabbed. He got beaten. He was put in jail. He ad his family was under constant treat of death and then he was murdered.
> ...



I've ducked nothing.  I answered your question by my post. And I can say what you want just as much as you can tell me what I want.

Groups are nothing more that large numbers of individuals assembling in one place or in the case of race having the same skin tone and other characteristics. Group identities don't lead to anything. Individuals in a group do. I am not using the same tools as white racists to do shit. And like I said all you are here doing is trying to preach this bullshit in order to shut us up from talking about what whites have done. I don't give a damn whether it's group or individuals, whites have done these things and whites continue to.  So if you don't like that being said, hen you work to change our attitude and the attitude of whites like you. And notice I have said whites like you which I have generally done which should tell you that there is no group mentality here. But again it doesn't matter because as a group or as individuals whites did these things, whites created the damage white are responsible for helping us fix the damage and until that is done, you don't get to dictate the way people see things.

You don't know MLKS message punk. Watch the speeches and learn that he said more that I  have a dream that my children will not be judged by  their color but by the content of their character. You ignore that in the same speech he said that if whites think it will be business as usual, whites will face a long hard summer.

Kings message was about direct action. Not mealy mouthed punking out saying what pleases whitey so whitey won't get mad.


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

A few more:

Harriet Wilson, Frederick Douglass, Rev. Allen, Phylils Wheatley, Carver, Washington, Scott Joplin, Benjamin O. Davis, William H. Carney.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Peach said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Find an article or video on anyone black you like and post it. It's time to teach.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Peach said:


> It always begins with this however:
> 
> https://web.cn.edu/kwheeler/documents/Letter_Birmingham_Jail.pdf
> Letter from Birmingham Jail by Martin Luther King, Jr. From the Birmingham jail, where he was imprisoned as a participant in nonviolent demonstrations against segregation, Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., wrote in longhand the letter which follows. It was his response to a public statement of concern and caution issued by eight white religious leaders of the South. Dr. King, who was born in 1929, did his undergraduate work at Morehouse College; attended the integrated Crozer Theological Seminary in Chester, Pennsylvania, one of six black pupils among a hundred students, and the president of his class; and won a fellowship to Boston University for his Ph.D.
> ...



It actually begins long before that. But what you need to do is post up a part of this then a link. there is also a video of this in youtube. Because if you don't your post will be gladly removed by the moderator because it's supposed to be against the rules to post up whole submissions and he has a proem with anyone trying to post up positive things about blacks as he mistakenly thinks showing history of blacks that has been left out is the same as whites talking about their heritage and identity..


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

And I hope this is allowed:

Come round by my side and I'll sing you a song
Sing it so softly, it'll do no one wrong
Birmingham Sunday, the blood ran like wine
And the choirs kept singing of freedom

That cold autumn morning no eyes saw the sun
And Addie Mae Collins, her number was one
At an old Baptist church there was no need to run
And the choirs kept singing of freedom

Now the clouds, they were grey and the autumn wind blew
Denise McNair brought the number to two
The falcon of death was a creature they knew
And the choirs kept singing of freedom

The church it was crowded, but no one could see
That Cynthia Wesley's dark number was three
Her prayers and her feelings would shame you and me
And the choirs kept singing of freedom

Young Carole Robertson entered the door
And the number her killers had given was four
She asked for a blessing but asked for no more
And the choirs kept singing of freedom

On Birmingham Sunday a noise shook the ground
And people all over the earth turned around
For no one recalled a more cowardly sound
And the choirs kept singing of freedom
1, 'u-xx_large_top_margin': $height > 1}" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: block;">


Now the Sunday has come and the Sunday has gone
And we can't do much more than to sing you a song
Sing it so loudly, you better sing along
And the choirs keep singing of freedom

Rhiannon Giddens – Birmingham Sunday Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

https://web.cn.edu/kwheeler/documents/Letter_Birmingham_Jail.pdf

WHILE confined here in the Birmingham city jail, I came across your recent statement calling our present activities "unwise and untimely." Seldom, if ever, do I pause to answer criticism of my work and ideas. If I sought to answer all of the criticisms that cross my desk, my secretaries would be engaged in little else in the course of the day, and I would have no time for constructive work. But since I feel that you are men of genuine good will and your criticisms are sincerely set forth, I would like to answer your statement in what I hope will be patient and reasonable terms. I think I should give the reason for my being in Birmingham, since you have been influenced by the argument of "outsiders coming in." I have the honor of serving as president of the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, an organization operating in every Southern state, with headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia. We have some eighty-five affiliate organizations all across the South, one being the Alabama Christian Movement for Human Rights. Whenever necessary and possible, we share staff, educational and financial resources with our affiliates. Several months ago our local affiliate here in Birmingham invited us to be on call to engage in a nonviolent direct-action program if such were deemed necessary. We readily consented, and when the hour came we lived up to our promises. So I am here, along with several members of my staff, because we were invited here. I am here because I have basic organizational ties here. Beyond this, I am in Birmingham because injustice is here. Just as the eighth-century prophets left their little villages and carried their "thus saith the Lord" far beyond the boundaries of their hometowns; and just as the Apostle Paul left his little village of Tarsus and carried the gospel of Jesus Christ to practically every hamlet and city of the Greco-Roman world, I too am compelled to carry the gospel of freedom beyond my particular hometown. Like Paul, I must constantly respond to the Macedonian call for aid. Moreover, I am cognizant of the interrelatedness of all communities and states. I cannot sit idly by in Atlanta and not be concerned about what happens in Birmingham. Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere. We are caught in an inescapable network of mutuality, tied in a single garment of destiny. Whatever affects one directly affects all indirectly. Never again can we afford to live with the narrow, provincial "outside agitator" idea. Anyone who lives inside the United States can never be considered an outsider.


----------



## Peach (Nov 29, 2017)

I have tried to post a redacted version of Letter from Birmingham Jail, as it is copied in another post, I hope that is the reason it disappears. Read it, one of the most powerful essays in 20th century US history. It compares to "England, Your England".


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 29, 2017)

Peach said:


> I have tried to post a redacted version of Letter from Birmingham Jail, as it is copied in another post, I hope that is the reason it disappears. Read it, one of the most powerful essays in 20th century US history. It compares to "England, Your England".



Now this is strange Peach. Because it's the 2nd time you've intimated that moderation might censor or make content disappear from this thread. I hope I'm interpreting correctly when you say "you TRIED to post... Letter from the B'Ham jail...... I hope that is the reason it disappears."

Any of Staff would be concerned about that.  We absolutely would. Because nobody would censor such a thing. In fact -- I encourage you to repost it. *Since the thread notes say that YOU were the one that removed it..   *BTW -- with no copyright on it -- we really don't care about length of political speeches. 
*
*


*

This message by Peach has been removed from public view. Deleted by Peach, Today at 7:26 PM, Reason: too long.
Today at 6:35 PMShow

Today at 7:06 PM
*


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> 
> And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.
> 
> ...





But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.


really? who doesnt know he was killed by a white man in 2017?  And the message of ,  "A person should not be judged by their skin color", IS a truth.  I watched half of the video so far and havn't seen anything yet that contradicts that message.  I also note that he stressed in the video that he still believed in non-violence because violence creates more social problems than it solves. Not sure what your post is getting at.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 29, 2017)

Peach said:


> A few more:
> 
> Harriet Wilson, Frederick Douglass, Rev. Allen, Phylils Wheatley, Carver, Washington, Scott Joplin, Benjamin O. Davis, William H. Carney.



Excellent list. Here is one more that deserves mention:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AsoQFgiNAjAh&usg=AOvVaw0Yi3VG7D-vCtov3cvQnji5


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> ...



Whose talking about violence? The thing here is that you whites only want to talk about him saying that color of the skin stuff. But he was fighting for blacks only. 

Whites misuse this quote each time the use it. No one is judging whites by their skin color. But you are being held accountable for the past 241 years of your actions. And when I say that, I mean up to this very moment.

My post is getting at the fact that whites today misuse or pervert Kings name and what he stood for..


.MLK On Economic Justice


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to post a redacted version of Letter from Birmingham Jail, as it is copied in another post, I hope that is the reason it disappears. Read it, one of the most powerful essays in 20th century US history. It compares to "England, Your England".
> ...



I TRIED means I have failed actually, I noted II do not post videos well.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You've touted before of Black racist opinions not harming anyone, you're not going to do a 180 and spin on that, now are you?


There is no such thing as black racism.


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You've touted before of Black racist opinions not harming anyone, you're not going to do a 180 and spin on that, now are you?
> ...


Some blacks are racist among themselves depending on how dark you are. Even YOU know that.

Plus, most blacks hate whites. Like you do.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 30, 2017)

Taz said:


> Some blacks are racist among themselves depending on how dark you are. Even YOU know that.


Yup. The same way whites are racist among themselves. Whites are always beefing about who is and is not white. N.Euro and Southern Euros.


Taz said:


> Plus, most blacks hate whites. Like you do.


Even if I do hate whites. How does that affect your life ? You still get the job white man, the loan white man. Besides I've said many times that I don't hate white people, in the same way that I don't hate Tigers, but I understand a Tigers nature.


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Some blacks are racist among themselves depending on how dark you are. Even YOU know that.
> ...


I don't need a job or a loan, I have my own business that makes enough money. EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 30, 2017)

Taz said:


> I don't need a job or a loan, I have my own business that makes enough money. EPIC FAIL.


Yes and you only got that business because you're white


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need a job or a loan, I have my own business that makes enough money. EPIC FAIL.
> ...


No, plenty of black people have a business like mine. PLENTY.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You've touted before of Black racist opinions not harming anyone, you're not going to do a 180 and spin on that, now are you?
> ...



Ridiculous lies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Some blacks are racist among themselves depending on how dark you are. Even YOU know that.
> ...



So, if I hate Blacks, how does that affect your life?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Be glad to help with that. MOST vids just need the "raw" link in the post. No Image or Movie "wrapper" from the tool bar.. Just right click on vid -- copy the source address and paste it in.  Outside of YouTube, like FaceBook vids, they are MUCH harder to pull out of Facebook and twitter..


----------



## Peach (Nov 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Thank you! I will save this, I did not mean to imply any Moderator took my post  down for any reason other than length. I hope to get the hang of videos. Yes, my mistake may be YouTube videos.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Essen is right. Prejudice is not racism. What you call racism from blacks is generally prejudice. But when we are taking to you, a person who has said that backs are genetically dumber than whites, the things said to you are not racist. You are the racist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Pretty simple. whites due  tp their numerical majority have the ability to elect like minded individuals to make law and policy at every level of our government. Also since you are the majority, many like minded whites if your ilk own and control businesses thereby they can decide not to hire blacks or they hire whatever hey think the law says they must hire then never promote or pay them equally. In addition whites like you control the financial and real estate industries, health care and education and can make life miserable for non whites.

You see idiot whites like you always want to try thinking you can turn something around on people. As we see here, you guys exist, you own businesses, you can decide not to hire blacks only because of race and do so. Yet you do this then try telling us how racism doesn't exist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Whites, because of whites like you have earned the scorn. Blacks can't be racist against other blacks. And in usual dumb ass fashion you talk about colorism and don't know why it is. You don't know the history behind it or how it started. All you are able to do is try making this dales equivalence because you don't have a nutsack to me man enough to just face the fact that whites have been the problem relative to racism.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



How did you get the money to start that business? Tell the truth please.


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I started it from nothing and worked hard.


----------



## Taz (Nov 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You’re living in the past. Whites aren’t your problem now, your race’s laziness and lack of education is.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



It's impossible to live in the past. I'm here reading the racist shit people like you post in thread after thread now in the present and therefore the problem we as blacks continue ti face is white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That's a lie. Now how did you start your business?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, if I hate Blacks, how does that affect your life?


Because who think like you, run the world, make policy, make laws, are chielfs of police, allocate funding, people who think like me, don't. afterall we live in a world of racism-white supremacy


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> ]
> You’re living in the past. Whites aren’t your problem now, your race’s laziness and lack of education is.


You say "blacks are lazy" but you also say so "black ppl get all the jobs, undeserved because of supposed AA".

Which is it ? Either we are lazy or we taking all the jobs. Can't be both.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> I started it from nothing and worked hard.


Have you a link to your business ?


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whether I post shit or not, your race's main problem is a lack of education, which has nothing to do with anything I might say.


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


With 3 buddies and we started from nothing and worked hard. What's your problem? Never heard of working hard? Need me to 'splain it to you?


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I started it from nothing and worked hard.
> ...


It even has it's own website but I'm FOR SURE not giving it out to YOU!!!!


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Please show where I said that blacks are getting all the jobs because of AA. EPIC FAIL.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I hate Blacks, how does that affect your life?
> ...



Oh really?
The elite "Whites" who run the World think like me?

Which is why many of them give aid to Africa, many of them supported Civil Rights in the U.S, many of them outsource jobs to Asian,  Latino countries, and increasingly African countries too, and the worst of all, many of them import in millions of Muslims, Hispanics, and Blacks into White societies.

That makes sense?

What makes sense is that they're "Mega Capitalists" for "Mega Profits"

They care not about color of skin, but the color green of their greed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I started it from nothing and worked hard.
> ...



Well, if they did have a business, would it be wise to give the address to a disgruntled darkie?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No that's not our trouble, I think I can speak much better to what our problem is tan a some dumb ass white loser. Our problem is white racism. You are part of the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes it makes sense. You give aid to places you have ruined and want a pat on your backs You sign a civil rights act to give rights that were granted in a document 188 years before you sign it that you didn't allow blacks to have and still today don't want to allow and you want credit. Yes what Essen says makes sense because it's the truth. WE don't have amnesia. We don't suffer from psychosis.  Your post makes no sense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



If it's so bad, why didn't you, or your family leave?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



That's because you don't have a business or a website. .


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why do you always ask that silly question?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



He didn't say you said blacks got all he jobs because if AA. You don't even know what AA is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Oh, okay I ruined places... I have that power... frigging hilarious... 

Well, okay I might have put a few holes in the wall in my old house  many years back.

But, other than that, no that's about it.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr. Mae C. Jemison


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Jews were highly mobile, constantly moving fleeing Pogroms, and Massacres.

They fled Roman Pogroms to the Rhine, then to Poland after the Rhineland Massacres, then once Russia took over Poland and committed Pogroms they fled to the U.S.A, or after the Holocaust to Israel.

Either, what you people went through wasn't so bad as the Jewish experience.
or
Your people were masochists, or lazy sedentary dullards.

Something just doesn't fit there, no?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

This thread is about Martin Luther King and other black leaders. Not some dumb ass polish  white boys opinion.

*Martin Luther King, Jr. on Income Inequality and Redistribution of Wealth + James Baldwin*


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Of course MLK was not the only black leader
> 
> Can't forget The Great Obama


Obama is more a figure head than a leader.  He still gets my respect.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It was worse and it continues. Now shut the fuck up because we were born here and we ain't leaving. Take your ass back to Poland if you don't like that.

The great Fannie Lou Hamer

*Fannie Lou Hamer - "Until I am Free You are Not Free Either"
*


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Dr. Mae C. Jemison



One of my middle daughters heroes.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Mae C. Jemison
> ...



A great role model she is!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Mary McLeod Bethune*


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 1, 2017)

MarcATL said:


> Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.



Other than Fredrick Douglass and MLK there aren’t many other good ones!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.
> ...


Malcolm X is my personal favorite along with Marcus Garvey.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Also, there's many OTHER messages that those who like to tout those particular messages about MLK don't really like to address.
> ...



We blacks will be the judge of that.

Here is a great back leader.

*Rev. Dr. William J. Barber, II Speaks at the 2017 NAACP Convention*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Hell yeah! These black men scared whites because they did not appease them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, I wouldn't say it's "So bad here" yet....  I'm not so sure how it will be once Hispanics outnumber Whites in the U.S, though.. Which I suspect will be dreadful.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yeah, that must be it.
Lyndon Johnson was so scared of 'em that he gave them Civil Rights. LOL

To tell you the truth, it was probably a mix of a Capitalist, and a Political move.

Capitalist cheap labor, and Political move to appease Blacks into the Democrats.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> Dr. Mae C. Jemison



Well, if you are free to boast of such "Black Greatness"
then I'm free to boast of such "Polish Greatness"
like
how Konstantin Ciolkowski of a Polish background had founded modern rocketry.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope. It was because the prospect of angry Blacks being led by someone like Malcolm made him piss his pants.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Mae C. Jemison
> ...


Polish people arent Black. Start your own Polish thread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Haha, good joke.
 Lyndon Johnson could have sent the U.S armed forces into Black neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Thats exactly what he knew he would have to do and he wanted no parts of that. Hence Civil Rights.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



JFK was planning for Civil Rights anyways.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Look fool, you whites have been wrong about things for about 400 years. Your assessment here is just as wrong as everything else whites have been wrong about.

Now the next time  you ask that stupid question about us moving somewhere remember the video by Rev. Barber. Watch it and understand that we shall not be moved. And deal with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not until he realized MLK was starting to reconsider his tactics and growing closer to Malcolm.

Malcolm and Martin, closer than we ever thought - CNN.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



If your Polish like Ryszard Kuklinski and help save the World from a potential Nuclear War from Soviets, you're hardly hear of him.

If your Black like Martin Luther King, and are an actual Soviet sympathizer, and only fight for Civil Rights, but don't even enact them, all of a sudden all you can hear is he's a hero, and savior.

It's truly a sickness.

You people live in privilege...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Haha, Whitey's "So Wrong" but you want to live "Among the Whitey's.... Because?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Stop whining . It really doesnt change my thought process since you are just another irrelevant white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So? JFK was dead. You whites don't get tp credit yourselves for signing the Civil Rights Act because in 1776 you had declared all men were equal and at that point we had civil rights. But you whites decided t make it so we didn't have then for 188 years. So then to fix a problem you knowingly created when you knew you were wrong to begin with gets no credit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



All you guys do is "Whine"

Are you not smart enough to grasp it?

LOL...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I dont want to live among whiteys. I want them to move back to europe where they belong.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Youre on a thread about Black leaders but whining about white ones. Get a clue white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We don't live among the whitey's. Whitey lives among us, Hispanics, native Americans, Asians, people of middle eastern descent,, pacific islanders and we all live among each other. This is where once again whitey has it all wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lyndon Johnson signed Civil Rights into action, not Martin Luther King.

Oh okay, I knew I was wrong... About?

Not only are you kind of  wrong for blaming Whites of today, for the crimes of Whites of the past.

You're point blank bonkers, for thinking a person of Polish heritage, somehow is behind it, and owes you.

Exactly why I've never really liked Blacks, among various other reasons.

The "You're White card"


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well you are white and not that intelligent even giving you the handicap of being white.  If you werent white you would be more credible. Since you are white you just dont make the cut.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Lyndon Johnson was pressured by King and blacks to sign the bill. That includes Malcolm X. You see while all you whites can remember about the I have a dream speech is the part about not judging by skin color but by content of character, King also warned the nation of whites that if they thought they would get to continue business as usual, hard times were coming. This along with Malcolm X's popularity scared Johnson.

I'm not wrong for blaming whites of today for the crimes of whites in the past when YOU for example, hold the same beliefs.

Now you want to play the polish card after you have written posts telling us how whites did  things for us. Not going to work. Your ass is white.

Your argument is ignorant given that our beef is with the government at every level due to the fact the governments are the ones who enacted laws and policies that allowed the racism.

Like I said, whites have been wrong for about 400 years and you continue the legacy.

There is no you're white card. The polish participated in racism, .and you are polish and racist.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.



You can't argue about a homogeneous nation with people who use  that as an excuse to deny the damage white racism has caused or those who ignore that to continue proclaiming white supremacy. SSE claims blacks are genetically inferior then starts crying about being polish and not responsible for racism. This is what we are up against. Loads of racist beliefs being posted while those posting them declare that racism is over.


----------



## Peach (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.
> ...



Homogeneity is stagnation, and death of cultures. Racism is not over we saw that with the cruelty towards the entire First Family 2009-2017. This nation is great because of differences, not in spite of them. 

Yes, Dr. King demanded change, he also demanded dignity in accepting change. 

 What in the world? Why would black Americans be pleased "*ONLY"* 50% think they are lesser Americans?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah because Poles who immigrated to New York in the early 20th century around WW1, somehow owe you.

That's frigging hilarious, and proves why we Poles shouldn't like you.

Why the heck should I like Blacks?

I've been harassed by random Blacks for years in urban parts of New York.

My Polish American Uncle was jumped, robbed, and beaten up by a group of Blacks.

My Polish American Grandma was scared to sleep at night because of gun shots done by Blacks.

We don't owe you anything, but have every right to be suspicious of your ilk.

You aren't such good people what so ever.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.
> ...



No, you use "White Racism" as an excuse for Black failure.

There's no reason to suspect Blacks are equal by any means.

Plenty of groups have also been discriminated against, and are doing fine in this country, or else where.

If it's so bad, you can leave, it's really that simple.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Haha, as if Balkanization is a good thing.

Yeah.... No genocide, wars, or any of other horrible things have ignited from that.

It's really shocking how dumb people are in the West...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.



Yeah, continue to appease White haters.... What clowns White ANTIFA are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hard times were coming for "Whites", huh?

So, MLK was a racist, right?

I thought you said the Polish participated in Racism.

Your Blacks are the biggest racists.

Look at Black Racist  Farrakhan n 1995 getting a million Blacks to march in Washington DC.

If Racist White  Racist D. Duke were to get a million Whites to march in Washington DC, it would be racist.

But, somehow when you, and your ilk do it, it's "Cool"


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course its cool. Obviously you have no clue what the Million Man marches were about. Typically your comments expose you as a idiot. You have outdone yourself trying to pretend they were racist in nature.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Really? You think this makes sense?

MLK is a racist for saying things are going to be tough for whites in 1963 who were practicing legalized racial segregation?

Really?

I was at the Million a March fool. So where whites.

Boy you are truly a dumb ass.

So what things have whites been denied for David Duke to call for a million white man match?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Peach said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I misunderstood what you meant. I apologize.

Yes King demanded dignity, but .what is  dignity? Taking crap? Or standing strong?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > And those of us that see a homogeneous nation as having multiplied faults without the various attributes that make us great are SOL I gather. I will *not* wear a uniform, and be with only those like me! One never learns, never sees the differences that create wonder in the world.
> ...



This is not about white haters. Whites are not hated. Racist whites are. What ye sows, ye shall also reap.

Get it white racist? You and those like you sowed hate. This is your reward.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




If you replaced everything with a White, it would not be taken well by minorities of this country.
I.E replace Farrakhan with David Duke, and replace African American valuyes, with White American values... How would minorities react to that?

It might not be exactly "Racist" but very close to it, as it's "Exclusive to ones race" and general "Supremacy of race"

Million Man March | American history

Million Man March, political demonstration in Washington, D.C., on Oct. 16, 1995, to promote African American unity and family values. Estimates of the number of marchers, most of whom were African American men, ranged from 400,000 to nearly 1.1 million, ranking it among the largest gatherings of its kind in American history.

The event was organized by Louis Farrakhan, the often controversial leader of the Nation of Islam, and directed by Benjamin F. Chavis, Jr., the former executive director of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, to bring about a spiritual renewal that would instill a sense of personal responsibility in African American men for improving the condition of African Americans. Among other prominent African Americans who supported and spoke at the event were Jesse Jackson, Rosa Parks, Cornel West, and Maya Angelou, along with Marion Barry and Mall. It was reported that in response to the march some 1.7 million African American men registered to vote.

A number of African American leaders did not support the march, including Mary Frances Berry, chairman of the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights, and Rep. John Lewis, the latter of whom saw Farrakhan’s message as an effort to “resegregate America.”

*LEARN MORE in these related articles:*



Louis Farrakhan
In 1995 the Nation sponsored the Million Man March in Washington, D.C., to promote African American unity and family values. Estimates of the number of marchers, most of whom were men, ranged from 400...
READ THIS ARTICLE
African Americans
one of the largest of the many ethnic groups in the United States. African Americans are mainly of African ancestry, but many have nonblack ancestors as well. ...
READ THIS ARTICLE
Nation of Islam
African American movement and organization, founded in 1930 and known for its teachings combining elements of traditional Islam with black nationalist ideas. The Nation also promotes racial unity and...
READ THIS ARTICLE



in United States
Country in North America, a federal republic of 50 states. Besides the 48 conterminous states that occupy the middle latitudes of the continent, the United States includes the...
READ THIS ARTICLE



in Washington, D.C.
Washington, D.C., capital of the United States, coextensive with the District of Columbia, located on the northern shore of the Potomac River.
READ THIS ARTICLE
*MORE ABOUT Million Man March*
1 REFERENCE FOUND IN BRITANNICA ARTICLES
Assorted Reference

contribution of Farrakhan (_in _Louis Farrakhan)
*EXTERNAL LINKS*

BlackPast.org - Million Man March
*BRITANNICA WEB SITES*
Articles from Britannica encyclopedias for elementary and high school students.

Million Man March - Student Encyclopedia (Ages 11 and up)
On October 16, 1995, marchers gathered together in Washington, D.C., to promote African American unity and family values. Estimates of the number of people, most of whom were African American men, ranged from 400,000 to nearly 1.1 million. This political demonstration ranked among the largest gatherings of its kind in U.S. history.

*ARTICLE HISTORY*

 FEEDBACK
Corrections? Updates? Help us improve this article!Contact our editors with your feedback.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Then you Blacks deserve to be hated, you're the most violent, and stupid demographic in America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What have Blacks been denied recently, exactly?
The key word is "Recently"

Whites have increasingly been denied college, or jobs due to Affirmative Action.

Whites have also been increasingly denied any kind of positive history of theirs, the fact that Martin Luther King Jr is discussed more than the White Lyndon Johnson the actual signer of Civil Rights is just more evidence of this.

Whites have also been increasingly been denied their rights to exist, apparently it's okay for Blacks to care about their concerns like Farrakhan, but God Forbid if David Duke does similar.

Yes, it would appear there's a strong double standard, if you even dare to say Whites should have the right to exist, you might be ridiculed as "A White supremacist, or "Racist"
But, Blacks can more, or less do what the heck they please.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Some Blacks have started calling for segregation all over again.

Not that I support that, I just support for you to get out of our country ASAP.

If Whites in South Africa, or Zimbabwe rioted every time they didn't get their way, I don't think it would go very well.

But, we're supposed to tolerate it from you guys here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



MLK threatened based on race.
What would you call it?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We can't substitute the word white because that would not be the reality how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then you could say what you're saying. I attended the march but I really didn't listen to Farrakhan. During his speech I was taking with another brother who was a vendor about what we should do as blacks to change things.

What you are doing is using a false equivalence to build a strawman .

We will not equate Duke with Farrahkan because the NOI doesn't have the record of racism, murder and terrorism the KKK does. So you've wasted a lot of bandwidth trying to build straw men.

You see dumb ass you can't just exchange the words white and black to claim everything is the same. You whites have a history of oppressing people because you are white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. The million man march was held as a result of that. The million white man march would be held to continue white supremacy. So can this silly argument because it has no merit.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Blacks have not called for segregation and this is not your country.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A warning made in 1963 telling whites to stop the then legal practice of racial discrimination.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Whites haven't been denied shit. Whites are the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. Whites have not been denied their history. Whites have not been denied the right to exist. All of these are lies. There is no double standard. People just aren't accepting he right for whites to be racists. So stop crying.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wrong. We did not create law and policy excluding whites from anything. We did not enslave whites. We are not practicing racism today and lying about it. Whites are now and have been clearly the most violent group and certainly whites such as you are the most stupid demographic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What evidence do you have of Duke being more violent than Farrakhan?

So, a million man march for Blacks is "Cool" but a million man march for Whites is "Racist"
Gotcha... Hypocrisy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This says otherwise.

Segregation Is All The Rage For Black Lives Matter Groups

Black Students at California State Wanted Segregated Housing. They Got It.

Black Students at University of Michigan Demand Segregated Space


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My family have been abused by 3 groups, Blacks, Italians, and Germans are basically all I can think of.

No, I don't really care for any of them.

In fact, I might sometimes hate Germans more than Blacks.

But, then again I find German Americans are more normal people than African Americans.

To me a German, and a Negro are similar, both are violent savages in my eyes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If a White person fights for their existence, to secure White statehood, they're deemed "Racist" but no other groups of people on the planet are scoffed at  in like this.

When Zimbabwe cleared out many Whites, somehow it was "Alright" but God Forbid if Whites do the same thing, then they're be "Screeching" from the leftists at the Jew media.

Affirmative Action clearly benefits Black Females the most, only a retard wouldn't know this.

These Leftists look at more White Females benefiting in total numbers at the expense of White males, and also Black Females benefiting at an obvious higher disproportion at the expense of White males, and somehow this equates to "Whites benefiting from Affirmative Action the most"

It's truly a moronic, and bogus claim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks target Whites all the time, Whites fear living near, or even traveling to Black neighborhoods, because of you're notorious Chimp outs.

Blacks are definitely more safe today in White neighborhoods, than Whites are in Black neighborhoods.

I'm supposed to like this, why?

Oh, okay I'm stupid for objecting to this.

You're what's stupid, you just make up lies to cover up your peoples "Issues"

Asians in NYC are more likely to be in poverty as of late than Blacks, but by no means do Asians have the kind of ridiculous aggressive, attitudes, nor criminal tendencies as Blacks do in comparison.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Certainly not now.

Now Blacks are the most violent group.

A part from sky high civilian murder rates.

The biggest war, and the biggest genocide movements in the past 30 years both stem from Black Africa.

The Rwanda Genocide the fastest genocide, killing 1 million in a few months.
or
the Congo Civil Wars, killing 5 million.

The fact of the matter is Whites haven't done anything like this since WW2.

Yeah, Hitler killed a lot of people, but he also had African E1b1b haplogroup, as did Napoleon.

It seems a lot of the more violent of Europe are more like your Africans genetically.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

BTW, calling Whites the most violent group would be racist, it's insists that Whites are morally inferior to Blacks, and therefor is Racist.'


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yes it makes sense. You give aid to places you have ruined and want a pat on your backs


Very true. Guys like SobieskiSavedEurope kill me with that "Giving aid" nonsense

Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds. Great trade off. 

And he knows that white supremacist acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. When USA nuked  Hirsoshima. The first people over there were whites (Red Cross etc) to confuse their victims. 

White supremacist love a starving black African child. That's why they always blast their pics on every media outlet (always ignoring the African countries like Botswana that happen to have a good standard of living) and ignoring the people in the starving child's own country who r tryna sort the mess that was systematically created by the very people who claim that want to help them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You don’t know shit about how this country works.

White people are not allowed to have any agency ANYWHERE concerning race.

Idiot Republicans insist on white people not having a group identity and quietly accept the legitimacy of a group identity for every other group in order to supposedly keep from pissing them off further, while Democrats use the group identity of minorities to form voting blocks to conquer swathes of the country, all the while seeking to prevent whites from enjoying the same privileges.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I hate Blacks, how does that affect your life?
> ...


Baseless theories that you are allowed to use throughout your life because YOU are the privileged one.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Stop posting stupid, ignorant shit.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> White people are not allowed to have any agency ANYWHERE concerning race.


Name me an area of human activity that is not dominated by racism-white supremacy ?


ptbw forever said:


> Idiot Republicans insist on white people not having a group identity


Racism-White supremacy *IS* you're identity. That's what you have. That's the only thing that keeps white together and bonded to each other. You did it yourselves. Race is more important than money to many whites.

You have it good white man. Whites have eleven times the average net worth of blacks, have an unemployment rates half that of blacks, poverty rates one-third as high

White men with only a high school diploma are more likely to have a job than black men with college degrees and even when they have a criminal record,

White men are more likely than black men without one to receive a call back for a job interview, even when all their credentials are the same.

White students are only half to one-third as likely as blacks youth to be suspended or expelled and despite higher rates of drug use, white youth are far less likely to be arrested, prosecuted or incarcerated for a drug offense than are black youth and whites run virtually every major institution in the USA

And you still bitch and moan ? You still claim victim-hood ?


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > White people are not allowed to have any agency ANYWHERE concerning race.
> ...


Name an institution that doesn’t use bullshit terms like “racism-white supremacy” regularly.

The alt-right literally exists because white people have no agency in any area of society concerning race. Nothing that happened at Charlottesville was any different than what happens every day all around the country for every other racial group.

White people don’t even have the most basic ability to declare they have rights as an indigenous people concerning Europe. If you can’t declare the indigenous rights of your people, you literally have no ability to form a group identity.

You couldn’t handle a fraction of what racially aware white people go through every day. The collective based guilt and the outright treason combined with the efforts to suppress collective based pride would absolutely destroy you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2017)

Was MLK the "only black leader"?    No

Was he the acknowledged leader of the Civil Rights movement?  Yes


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> The collective based guilt and the outright treason combined with the efforts to suppress collective based pride would absolutely destroy you.


Many Whites feel no guilt about the past and how they benefit from it. They'd be more than happy if we were back in chains.

Most would never admit it.

But deep down they know it’s true. White man’s burden is a myth.The white man feels no burden to anyone but himself.

Secondly almost everything in America already celebrates being white so they have no reason to go out of their way to find “white pride”..


ptbw forever said:


> Name an institution that doesn’t use bullshit terms like “racism-white supremacy” regularly.


Does racism exist ?

It’s like you desire everything even the experience of being oppressed.

You crave victim-hood and unlike real victims, you often have the power to achieve redress for your imagined oppression.

That is the actual prize - The justification to act; they already have the power as whites are not real victims.


ptbw forever said:


> The alt-right literally exists because white people have no agency in any area of society concerning race.


OK. Well. The floor is yours. Name me an area of society where white people have it so hard ? Because all I’m hearing is this







The entire mythology of white supremacists basically places them as the unwitting victim of a vast racial conspiracy : The Jews secretly running the world, dark-skinned people overtaking their land, walking off with their jobs, etc.

And you can’t help but think : This is the so-called master race?

So basically you're belief system makes whites the only people in history so mind-numbingly incompetent that they were conquered and didn’t even notice ?


ptbw forever said:


> Nothing that happened at Charlottesville was any different than what happens every day all around the country for every other racial group.


Why was Trump was slow to condemn the riot ? Even though the press had asked him about it several times the next day. How come the police were not heavy-handed like they are when blacks protest ?

But with the Charlottesville riot I just sat back with my popcorn and let the *Normal Racist White People* fight the *Extremely Racist White People*.

Let them duke it out.

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

Christopher Cantrell, who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack was crying a few days later about an arrest warrant


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ?

He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Now he wanna cry like the bitch he is. This is the same man who said he was “ready for violence” This is same man who said all niggas and Jews must die..

And then a Jew and brother cop was beating on his door next day with an arrest warrant








ptbw forever said:


> White people don’t even have the most basic ability to declare they have rights as an indigenous people concerning Europe.


What rights should white Europeans have ?


ptbw forever said:


> If you can’t declare the indigenous rights of your people, you literally have no ability to form a group identity.


What rights should white Europeans have ?


ptbw forever said:


> You couldn’t handle a fraction of what racially aware white people go through every day.


Don’t get it twisted - Everyone has challenges in life and few people are born with massive wealth. But for white people, in spite of any personal problem in life (which of course black people have too), dealing with race is not an issue.

You can be born white with the misfortune of having abusive, irresponsible, drug-addicted parents. However, it’s extremely unlikely that your difficulties in life are due to social constructs engineered by black people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > White people are not allowed to have any agency ANYWHERE concerning race.
> ...



I wish that were true, but it's very far from the truth.

If it were true, Whites wouldn't be engulfed by often hostile Brown, and Black invaders in their countries... Many whom are here for money to benefit the elites who employ third-World peoples for extra profits due to cheap labor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > White people are not allowed to have any agency ANYWHERE concerning race.
> ...



So are White students some how less likely to be obnoxious, aggressive, and violent in class?

So are Black drug users more likely to use drugs in urban centers outdoors where they're more likely to be caught?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > The collective based guilt and the outright treason combined with the efforts to suppress collective based pride would absolutely destroy you.
> ...



This is one of a few reasons why I look down on Western Europeans as inferior.

But, the whole "Jews did it all" thing gets tired.

I see how illegal Hispanics would hang out in Brewster, NY waiting for work to get picked up as day laborers, and how contractors like landscapers, masons, construction, or just general handy man would pick them up.

That couldn't possibly be all Jewish.

While it is true Jews have played a huge role in brainwashing the masses, they couldn't do it without all the willing accomplices many whom are Brits.

The Brits in this country have not only tolerated Jews, but appeased them at every turn. (Collectively speaking at least)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > The collective based guilt and the outright treason combined with the efforts to suppress collective based pride would absolutely destroy you.
> ...



Actually, Blacks do indirectly engineer horrible neighborhoods.

My Polish American family came from Portchester, New York which isn't even so bad.
However, 
it was bad enough that Blacks jumped, beat up, and robbed by  Polish American uncle, and that my Polish American grandmother was afraid to sleep at night because of Blacks shooting off their guns.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > The collective based guilt and the outright treason combined with the efforts to suppress collective based pride would absolutely destroy you.
> ...



Normal people are racist, ANTIFA are outliers such kinds hardly existed until there was a massive brainwashing event.

So, what?
You a Black person put your Black skin color above GOD's Kingdom... Hypocrite.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it makes sense. You give aid to places you have ruined and want a pat on your backs
> ...



Africa's so corrupt that a lot of the aid just helps lowlife tyrants.

Even the aid that does reach Africans, just helps 'em overpopulate more to make the situation worse.

But, plenty of countries have moved on after being conquered, or destroyed.

Such examples include Japan, Germany, now Poland,  China, Estonia, and Slovakia are moving up nicely.

It seems Africa's just stuck in neutral, even countries not truly colonized like Ethiopia, or Liberia are struggling by Africa's low standards.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

It must be Whitey's fault that Rhodesia was White, and the most advanced of countries in Africa, let Blacks run it like Mugabe, and it ends up as the least advanced of countries in the whole World.

Leftists have a very warped view of reality.

Blacks colonized for a longer period of time, tend to be richer, like Trinidad vs Haiti
or
South Africa vs Ethiopia.

It seems Leftists have pulled the wool over our eyes... Telling us that Colonialism is the culprit behind the African condition.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It's totally racist to have Black History Month, Black Music Awards, Black only magazines... If whites had White Music Awards or something like that, all the snowflakes, white and brown, would go apeshit. And there would be a massive run on bananas.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> It's totally racist to have Black History Month, Black Music Awards, Black only magazines... If whites had White Music Awards or something like that, all the snowflakes, white and brown, would go apeshit. And there would be a massive run on bananas.


You have Vogue and Cosmopolitan they cater to mainly white people. You have white channels like CBS, NBC and ABC and you have Fortune 500, U.S. Congress and Fraternal Orders of Police. You have the Oscatr, Emmy's. etc

*They're are all doing a pretty good job holding it down for u white folks.*

White history has been made the normal history and when your history is taken as the norm the need to give it a name because pointless.

That's why you have the para-olympics....but you don't have the able-bodied olympics. It's just called the Olympics
*
White folks’ contributions have never been ignored. *

So for you to demand special time to teach about the people everyone has already learned about from the start because insane

And as for black history ? So are you saying that the normal American history is good ? 

The kind of history that ignores the contributions and struggles of black people ? The history that paints an image of Africa suggesting there were no signs of civilization there before whites arrived ? And that black history doesn’t begin until slavery ? The kind of history that's basically about black people getting there asses kicked until Ab Lincoln saves the day ?


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > It's totally racist to have Black History Month, Black Music Awards, Black only magazines... If whites had White Music Awards or something like that, all the snowflakes, white and brown, would go apeshit. And there would be a massive run on bananas.
> ...


All false questions. And yes, it is racist to have Black Awards... They're excluding people based on race, which is what you accuse whites of doing in the past. So now it's ok for blacks to do it? EPIC LOAD OF CRAP!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Actually your comments are totally inaccurate.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You seem to think that for example America is a white country. But it's not. And when you talk of invading, whites have done all the invading.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



White students are not less likely to be anything. Whites do drugs outdoors and it doesn't matter were the drugs are done if whites are doing them and not getting caught that's a problem.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It must be Whitey's fault that Rhodesia was White, and the most advanced of countries in Africa, let Blacks run it like Mugabe, and it ends up as the least advanced of countries in the whole World.
> 
> Leftists have a very warped view of reality.
> 
> ...



.Colonization is the culprit.  These nations were quite fine before whitey decided to split up Africa to steal the resources.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



You do have white history months. Every month but February. You do have white music awards. It's called the american music awards. You do have white magazines. Cosmo, Newsweek, etc. You suffer from psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



None of those questions are false. You are just too much of a coward to answer them. he next thing you are going to cry about is HBCU's like thee aren't any HWCUs.

The reason these things were created is because whites would not let blacks do those things. Like I sad, you suffer from psychosis.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There's no such thing as White History Month, White Awards, or White magazines, they are all open to, and have in them, blacks. You just enjoy living in a fantasy world where your failures in life are the white man's fault, not your own incompetence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



What makes you so sure I'm just talking about America?

There's plenty of Brown, and Black people in Europe now too.

The Naturalization Act of 1790 proves the U.S was founded as a White nation.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The reason these things were created is because whites would not let blacks do those things.


Stop living in the past.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > It's totally racist to have Black History Month, Black Music Awards, Black only magazines... If whites had White Music Awards or something like that, all the snowflakes, white and brown, would go apeshit. And there would be a massive run on bananas.
> ...



More like Jewish people whom are Liberal have channels like CBS, NBC, and ABC  to promote hostility to White Christians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



So, what is accurate?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



It's true, maybe you don't realize how bad your people truly are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > It must be Whitey's fault that Rhodesia was White, and the most advanced of countries in Africa, let Blacks run it like Mugabe, and it ends up as the least advanced of countries in the whole World.
> ...



Ethiopia was not colonized, and Liberia was setup as a country for African Americans, both ended up poor by African standards.

How can that be colonialism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



If you think America is so mean to Black people, you can feel free to leave.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well your psychosis doesn't allow you to understand that.for most of American history all of the things you cry about were whites only.. And as for your crying whites work in every single one of the things you cry about. Our problems have been caused by white racism. That's the way it is.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason these things were created is because whites would not let blacks do those things.
> ...


.
Stop acting like and believing what whites did in the past.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, Black murder rates increased after Civil Rights because of???????????????????????????

You can't possibly explain that one away.

Because.

A.) More rights for Blacks.

B.) Less oppression for Blacks.

C.) Less poverty for Blacks for 2 reasons, being :LBJ's civil rights opportunities to Blacks, and also LBJ's great society

So, this is very contrary to the Liberal opinion on the matter.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Colonization is what created the problems in Africa today. This s really not debatable. Especially with an idiot who believes in genetic inferiority by race.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



White murder rates increased after civil rights act because of?????????????????????????????????????

Maybe you explain that and shut the fuck up.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How is it not debatable?

Ireland, Finland, Poland, Estonia, Czech, Slovakia are examples of countries "Colonized too" but which have moved well beyond African countries "Not Colonized" like Ethiopia, or Liberia.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Like I said elsewhere, you're living in the past.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why do you repeat this? Don't you have a better one?

So if you don't like blacks, and since we ain't leaving, why don't you move your ass back to Poland?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No so.


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Show where I ever denied what happened to blacks in the past. We'll wait.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, Whites also saw a decrease in poverty in the 1960's.... So....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, Ireland's not in better shape than Ethiopia?

Is that what you mean by "No so"??


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well since you believe the  same age old racist shit your grandparents did it's pretty safe to say that you are the one living in the past, I mea you dumb asses crack me up. You are here posting volumes of racist belief, then claim it's not racism. Then as you do repeat the same old racist shit you have for 400 years, you tell someone like me not to live in the  past.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So did blacks.

White murder rates increased after civil rights act because of?????????????????????????????????????

Maybe you explain that and shut the fuck up


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ireland was not colonized. On top of that Ireland s a pat f the UK. It's Basically like a state according to British people I know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, if Black, and White murder rates increased after civil rights / great society..... How could it be poverty causing the climbing murder rates, when poverty dropped significantly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ireland  was actually in worse shape than Africa... Irish couldn't own land, in their own country. a huge chunk of their population was killed by Cromwell, and the Irish Potato Famine genocide.

Only the Belgian Congo Genocide can compare by King Leopold II.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Right, and also....

Ireland's resources were actually taken much more intensely than Africa's.

That's why Ireland basically has little - no forests.

The British Empire chopped down Ireland's trees for ships.... and well everything else trees are used for.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You are incorrect. Time to get  back on topic.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

*MLK: Give Us the Ballot*


Now if you can find a place where King says please, let me know.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Why and how did the state of Alabama ban the NAACP in 1956?*

Why: Because the NAACP was effective in using the court system to promote the gradual desegregation of Jim Crow Alabama

How: In addition to issuing an outright ban, Alabama subpoenaed NAACP membership lists.  The idea was that the Alabama state government could pass around the membership lists to white employers and landlords, which would lead to Alabama NAACP members getting fired and evicted.  Basically, Alabama planned to shut down the NAACP in Alabama by threatening the economic livelihood of all its members.

Epilogue: Banning the NAACP in Alabama completely backfired, not only because the Supreme Court ruled it went against the Constitutional right of freedom of association, but also because the temporary hiatus of the NAACP in Alabama (and other Southern states that tried to ban it) inspired the formation of the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, an organization led by Martin Luther King Jr. which became one of the most effective civil rights groups of the late 1950s and 1960s.

*The state of Alabama worked to deny blacks their rights. This is  the history of racism in America.  Each time blacks organize to air our grievances in peace whites try stopping us. Thanks to Alabama, we got King.*


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> 
> And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.
> 
> ...



Bullshit. You obviously didn't listen to the interview yourself. Dr. King throughout the interview continued his message of equality and non-violence. His reference to a nightmare referred to his hope for the speed of change (especially in the Northern ghettos).
Dr. King's message was indeed "colorblind" in that he believed that people should not be judged by the color of their skin and there is no reason to believe-and plenty of reasons NOT to-that applies to any more to one color than another. There is no reason to assume that Dr. King was any more in favor of Black racism than White or any other.
Yes, Dr. King was killed by a White man. Would it have made a difference had it been a Black man? Is there some point you are trying to make with that observation?
And WTF are you trying to say with all the "INDIVIDUAL" crap? 
 The simple truth remains: You cannot fight racism by becoming  a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Like I said. You keep proving what an idiot you are. We cant replace white with Black. Whites have never been subjected to the treatment Blacks have received in this country.  We cant substitute Duke with Farrakhan. Duke is part of the KKK which is responsible for the large majority of domestic terrorism in the US. Something you cant ever say about Farrakhan and the NOI.  You cant equate the corrupt values of whites with Black values. Whites have no real values. They only have stated values but a careful peruse of their history shows you they in no way live by them.  Blacks on the other hand had values they lived by that made them successful prior to the advent of Civil Rights. Back when they couldnt go in the front door of many white establishments. The Million Man March was about getting those values back and applied to all of our people instead of following white fake values that creeped into the Black communities and assisted and tearing it apart.  MLK had an idea that maybe integration wasnt the best idea and he was right.  Individual success has been elevated over group success in the Black community and has cost us.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You dont have a country you lazy monkey. We built this country. You will leave before we leave. This I can guarantee you. Prior to that this was the NA's country so its never been white country.  I think voluntary segregation would be ideal. I have no problem with whites that wish to live with only whites. In fact I say more power to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


More idiocy. Zimbabwe was and has always been a Black African country. It was invaded by whites. Kicking whites sorry asses out of their country was the smartest thing they did. They were just removing the trash that invaded them. Since whites have never legally owned this country you cant even relate the two. Trust there will be more than screeching. Some of you clowns are going to bleed. Remember that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BTW, calling Whites the most violent group would be racist, it's insists that Whites are morally inferior to Blacks, and therefor is Racist.'


Well whites are the most violent race. Its been thoroughly documented by whites themselves and celebrated as a sign of superiority.


----------



## LOIE (Dec 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> 
> And other black leaders because Kings message was not the only one nor has it been the only one. So let us start off with the interview many white INDIVIDUALS seem to miss. The interview where he came to the realization that his dream had become a night mare. At that point todays white INDIVIDUAL needs to understand that all the don't be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character shit was gone.
> 
> ...


Learned a new word here - thingification. And I believe he explains something that people are always harping on - black on black crime in inner cities, when he said that society deliberately made the color of their skin a stigma - something worthless and degrading. He said* some have been so scared by society that they have become pathological *and we all have to battle this constant drain, a feeling of nobodyness.

No white person can begin to understand this and therefore, we should listen when black people explain it to us.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Inevitably in any conversation about race there is always one white person who wants to bring up how Martin Luther King would npt like how a particular black person is saying things. They seem to believe that King was running around preaching a colorblind message whereby no one sees color or racism. That King was a happy non angry black man who spent all his speeches asking why can't we all get along. But what that INDIVIDUAL white person never wants to say is King was killed by a white man. So let us discuss King.
> ...



King plainly stated in this interview that his dream had become a nightmare.

I know what Kings message was and I know what some whites have co-opted it to be. His message was not colorblind. He did put the blame and accountability on whites plus he did demand that whites stop doing what they were doing. The simple truth remains that you aren't a racist for speaking to racists about what the racists have done. I don't know where you white people get this black racism bullshit from but when we are talking about things whites have done and what whites keep doing that is not racism.

King was killed by a white man. I say that because whites like  you want you invoke his name and give his life a false meaning. So you need to understand that we don't need somebody white telling us about King because a white person killed him.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

*BTW, calling Whites the most violent group would be racist, it's insists that Whites are morally inferior to Blacks, and therefor is Racist.'
*
No, it is speaking historical fact based upon the actions of whites. It does not imply any superiority.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'm black and I can't say I feel safe in white neighborhoods. I don't go out after dark if I am in a white neighborhood and I don't go too many places alone.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 2, 2017)

This is not a thread for whites to cry about what they think they cannot do. So  am going to start reporting every thread where a white person starts whining and arguing straw men trying to make false equivalences about by whites can't do something. It's time the trolling stopped.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Actually, Blacks do indirectly engineer horrible neighborhoods.
> 
> My Polish American family came from Portchester, New York which isn't even so bad.
> However,
> it was bad enough that Blacks jumped, beat up, and robbed by  Polish American uncle, and that my Polish American grandmother was afraid to sleep at night because of Blacks shooting off their guns.


O. Please. Every white person has "black man robbed me story"

What did he say ? "Hey honky ..cracker..sucker..gimme yo money...u jive turkey muthafuker" 

It's always some silly made up thing


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Blacks do indirectly engineer horrible neighborhoods.
> ...



Yeah it's ether that or they own a business where they don't hire blacks because they hired 2 one time and they couldn't do the job, were lazy and stole from them. It's always the same 2 tales.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *BTW, calling Whites the most violent group would be racist, it's insists that Whites are morally inferior to Blacks, and therefor is Racist.'
> *
> No, it is speaking historical fact based upon the actions of whites. It does not imply any superiority.



So, calling Blacks violent isn't racist?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Blacks do indirectly engineer horrible neighborhoods.
> ...



I think you're under-estimating the hostility many Blacks have.

I've been heckled, and harassed by many Blacks in various places in New York, other races hardly.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *BTW, calling Whites the most violent group would be racist, it's insists that Whites are morally inferior to Blacks, and therefor is Racist.'
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Essen has not underestimated anything. You've probably told those backs how  inferior they are then you wonder why you get heckled.You have not made one post relating to the thread topic. You are getting reported every time you post off topic like you are now.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 3, 2017)

*Thread is closed. There's no OP Topic left in the last 4 pages or so..  Might be warnings issued. 

RESPECT THE TOPICS.. When you don't -- that's when we moderate. We want every thread to be a DIFFERENT discussion. Not 10 discussions or a free-for-all..  USMB is all about "the topics". *


----------

